# Franks Aquarium is great



## wagz (Aug 12, 2012)

I want to give Franks Aquarium a huge plug here. I ordered some Zebra Otos right before the storm hit. There was some warm weather and we made the shipment. Things were delayed at the post office, but the fish arrived.
I had some issues with them and Frank stood by his product and took care of things. This was all in the middle of Sandy and he had no power. He still managed to communicate with me and solve the problem.

I will recommend Franks to everyone in my fish club. Support Frank and pray things get back to normal soon in NYC. 

http://franksaquarium.com/


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I second that, Frank is great.


----------



## ecotanker (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Been doing business with Frank for several years. Best guy that I know of in the U.S. for rare wildcaught freshwater shrimp (and lots of oddball fish and crustaceans that are hard or impossible to find anywhere else). Very responsive to special requests.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear, however vendor reviews are not allowed.


----------

